# réinstaller Linux, mais alors, un linux minimaliste!

## oui

bonjour

je désirerais faire cela, mais sciemment, pas comme le font la plupart des distros: on installe des paquets absolument énormes, et a une vache au lieu d'un verre ou d'une cruche de lait!

actuellement, j'ai ce genre d'équilibre sur Devuan, une distro plus respectueuse des linuxiens que Debian...

mais, pour ce faire, j'ai du pirater d'autres sites (de manière absolument licite, enfin, je crois! par exemple, j'ai purement et simplement copié tazweb, le binaire de /usr/bin/tazweb, et les répertoires adjacents sur /usr/share pour en faire un tazweb dans un dérivé de Debian (tazweb est, au vu et su d'un minimaliste, génial!)

sur le premier "livre de main de SliTaz», on peut lire au pas par pas comment construire, il y a 10 ans et plus, son SliTaz from scratch! mais tintin comme ça aujourd'hui (non, pas tout à fait exact: le dépot de SliTaz offre encore, si je suis bien informé, les sources d'époque nécessaires... mais pas tenues à jour! Aujourd'hui, le développeur principal, alexsei, se base sur LFS et non plus du tout sur les sources ni d'origine, ni dans leur continuation).

ma première installe de Devuan en 32 bits (j'ai un proceseur 8 core, compiler la base de NuTyx, donc LFS, mais selon la méthode NuTyx, se faisait tout seul il y a 2 ou 3 ans ne prennait pas la nuit, mais on est tellement limité par rapport au passé en 64 bits!), base on ne peut plus base par l'installeur miniISO netinstall (pas par debootstrap), fait  544 Mo. une installl mini-mini avec xorg just-able-to-start, jwm, fait 825 Mo environ, et l'actuelle (  sudo apt install gpm clex ranger rox-filer didiwiki deborphan apt-transport-https xserver-xorg-video-intel x11-xserver-utils xserver-xorg-input-mouse xinit xdotool grun menu jwm  notification-daemon mtpaint viewnior gv mgp mhwaveedit slim hunspell ispell aspell bc sc abiword gimagereader tesseract-ocr-deu merkaartor gramps marble-qt txt2html gstreamer1.0-als ) en gros 2,5..2,7 Mo (je n'ai pas fait dernièrement de copie de sécurité, ayant trop de choses étrangères désormais mèlées dans les répertoires à la pure installation!).

mes navigateurs web sont intégrés via dpkg à partir de binaires au format *.deb (la base en est vimprobable2, avec xombrero, l'ancienne version correspondante, puisque webkit a fichu entre temps le bazar avec x versions, et tazweb: tous les 3 se contentent de webkit 1 et me permettent de recevoir les info de la télé publique française, ce qui est très important pour moi  ' expatrié' (tu parles, en Europe occientale-centrale, à 20 km des frontières communes de 4 pays occidentaux européens, dans un ex-département français napoléonien, celui de la Roer! C'est ça, l'exquise construction européenne, Napoléon en mourrirait de rire s'il n'était pas déja mort depuis longtemps!)... j'ai. en plus, mais à l'extérieur de l'installation Seamonkey et Iron. Ils se sont avérés nécessaires pour mon fournisseur courriel allemand (gmx, la maison-mère du fournisseur français Caramail).

puis-je réinstaller plus compact si "je passe à Gentoo"?

y-a-t-il plusieurs méthodes? si oui, pour laquelle opter (ex. sous Debian, la plus compacte au départ serait via debootstrap, mais elle implique alors, depuis quelques années,  de gober systemd.qu'on soit pour ou contre, car c'est de cela qu'il s'agit (on ne nous laisse pas le choix). sous Devuan, je ne connais pas encore de debootstrap!

cordialement

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Pour faire simple tu veux arriver à quel résultat?

----------

## k-root

please define 'minimaliste' ? un linux minimal c'est déja tres large ..

----------

